# Not quite an Audi, but still German...



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I had this task at the weekend on an SL55 AMG. Most horrific paint I'd ever seen.

Some before and afters.

The last I saw of the owner was him walking round the car with his arms wide open, beaming at his SL whilst I was reversing out his driveway - hahahah.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work there's a lot to be said for silver cars :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Jesus wept! What did the guy wash it with? Wire wool? ... 

... another top job Daryl! ...


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

His face did drop about 4 foot when I flicked the halogens on.

"This isn't good is it?"

"No. Not atall" haha

Thanks again!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Top work mate, how long did that take to sort out?

My wheels are being done this week, you will be in line for a call next.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good stuff :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Top work mate, how long did that take to sort out?
> 
> My wheels are being done this week, you will be in line for a call next.


Hi mate, this was 6 hours hard graft. He'd washed the car before I arrived so that was handy. I just spritzed it down and cracked on.

Thanks again!


----------

